# place to buy raft?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

headed down to Gulf Shores for a week this weekend. Looking for an inexpensive raft to buy or rent for the week. Just want something to get the baits out deep versus trying to cast...any thoughts?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

buy one of the cheap blow upones at wal-mart, toss a bucket in it to keep your hooks and baits in so you don't poke a hole in it and sink


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah that's what I am thinking. not planning to fish out of it, just run out sharkbait or live hardtails and fish from beach!


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, that should work pretty well. However, depending on where you fish on the beach, its almost easier just to cast out because of the shallow water and sand bars.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I would use the raft. I am going to go that route next year in Destin. I did alot of wading to cast out this year and it is risky. Also, I couldn't ever get it out far enough wading out. I did catch one shark, but probably would of had better luck getting it past the second sand bar.


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought it was a 500 dollar fine for shark fishing with in 300 feet of beach in alabama now


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3657613



I just got this, took it out this afternoon on Lake Lanier in N. Ga., and plan on using it for the same thing down there next week (Ike permitting)-Less than $100 and has future uses as well......


----------

